# Is My Doe Aborting??? HELP!! PLEASE!!!



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a FF Nigerian dwarf, this is her first preg. Yesterday she had a glob of white on her vulva, then today more white with a tinge of yellow around the edges, kinda crusty, but fresh for sure today.  She is isolating herself a bit, still eating hay, being vocal more than usual, biting at her right side too. Not mites or anything.

Her breeding date was November 17, 2012, due date of April 13 (145days) or April 18th for 150 days. 

Does it sound like she is aborting, or just losing a plug a bit and freaking over feeling babies kick? 

HELP!! No idea what to do!!! Can't handle this right now with my son having brain cancer.... Please give advice or share experiences.

Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you sure she is pregnant? She may have absorbed early on and is now in heat. I would keep an eye on her.

I'm sorry you are going through so much.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Are you sure she is pregnant? She may have absorbed early on and is now in heat. I would keep an eye on her.
> 
> I'm sorry you are going through so much.


100% sure she is pregnant, we had her tested for pregnancy and got positive result, she has gotten bigger, and is developing an udder. We witnessed the breeding while she was in standing heat, and she is running with our buck ever since. Definitely preg.

Does this sound like aborting, aborting or possibly just early plug loss? Still has hard ligs, but she is pretty squishy and kinda sunken in on either side of the ligs. But her ligs almost seem like they could be softening.....possibly, but not sure on that, might be my worry and imagination.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2013)

any abortions I have seen are very bloody or brownish mud looking discharge that smears everywhere on their tail and rear end, the white does not sound to me like an abortion. 

for an infection I would start her on LA 200 or equivalent tetracyclene product for 5 days.  
At this point the LA 200 wont hurt anything. biomycin will also work.  1 cc per 40 lbs.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 18, 2013)

We had a doe have premature, stillborn babies last year after showing white discharge for a day.  No idea what caused it but I'm hoping she has healthy babies this year.


----------

